# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  كيفية دراسة علم التفسير بمنهج علمي محكم للشيخ صالح ال الشيخ حفظه الله

## تلميذ الدنيا

الحمدلله وكفي والصلاة والسلام علي عباده الين اصطفي لاسيما عبده المصطفي وآله المستكملين الشرفا،وبعد:
فهذه محاضرة منيفة في كيفيةدراسة التفسير وانا أعلم أن أكثر الإخوة سمعوها لكن هي مفرغة عسي من دخل مجالسنا أن ينتفع بها وتكون عونا له علي دراسة التفسير وهي لسماحة شيخنا المبارك صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ وإليك المحاضرة:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين، وأشهد لأن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا إلى يوم الدين.
فأسأل الله جل وعلا بي ولكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح والقلب الخاشع والدعاء المسموع.
وأسأله سبحانه أن يُقِرّ العلم في قلوبنا، وأن ينور به بصائرنا، وأن يجعلنا ممن إذا علم عمل وإذا عَمل عمل على الصواب.
اللهم اجعل قلوبنا مخبتة إليك، واجعل جوارحنا سائرة على سنة نبيك صَلَّى الله عليه وسلم.
أما بعد:
كما هي العادة في إقبالة فصل من الفصول وابتداء الدروس في الفصل نبتدئ بمقدمة تتعلق بالعلم؛ بل هي في العلم ذاته يستفيد منها الحاضر والسامع.
ومن العلوم المهمة لطالب العلم جدا؛ بل هو أصل العلوم: علم معرفة معاني كلام الله جل وعلا الذي هو علم التفسير، وطالب العلم لا يسوغ أن يكون مقصرا في علم التفسير؛ لأن علم التفسير إليه ترجع جميع العلوم.
فأنت ترى في تفسير القرآن العقيدة في التوحيد بأنواعه الثلاثة، وفي الإيمان بالملائكة والرسل والكتب واليوم الآخر والقدر، وجميع مباحث الاعتقاد تجدها على التفصيل والإجمال في كتاب الله جل وعلا.
فالعناية بفهم معاني القرآن معناه العناية بهذا العلم بعلم العقيدة.
وكذلك آيات أخر كثيرة هي في الأحكام الفقهية في الحلال والحرام ومعرفة معانيه منزع الاستدلال منها على ما اشتملت عليه من أحكام هذا يحتاجه طالب العلم جدا، فالذي عنده الحجة من كلام الله جل وعلا لاشك أقوى ما يُحتج به كلام الله جل جلاله بما بينته السنة وفهمه السلف الصالح.
كذلك مباحث أصول الفقه تجدها أو تجد أصولها وأصول القواعد الشرعية تجدها في التفسير.
وكذلك القصص قصص الأنبياء، والتاريخ الصحيح الذي لا يخضع لنقل فمضنون هو في القرآن، وكل قدر من التاريخ للأمم السالفة زائدا على ما دلّ عليه القرآن أو دلت عليه السنة الصحيحة فإنه مضنون غير محقَّق، فإذا فهمت الآيات التي فيها ذكر الأولين من قصة آدم عليه السلام؛ بل ما قبل ذلك من قصة خلق السموات والأرض وما تَلا ذلك إلى بعثة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بل والسيرة مع ذلك وجدت في كلام الصحابة على ذلك ما هو داخل في العلم الصحيح بالتاريخ، وما عداه فإنه مضنون، يقبل الصحة ويقبل الرّد.
كذلك إذا أتيت إلى ما يتعلّق بعلوم الغيبيات جميعا، العلوم الفلكية، أو ما يسمى عند كثير من المتأخرين علم الهيئة؛ يعني هيئة الأفلاك الأبراج تنقلاتها تحركات القمر في منازله وتحركات الشمس وحركة الأرض إلى آخر ذلك، هذا تجد أنهم بنوا كثيرا مما قالوه على نظريات مجردة، وسواء في ذلك النظريات اليونانية القديمة، أم النظريات الفلسفية التي نشأت في الإسلام، أم ما بعد ذلك إلى يومنا هذا وكل هذا راجع إلى الظن وإلى رؤية ظنية في مقدماتها، وبالتالي رؤية ظنية في نتائجها.
أما ما في القرآن فهو الحق المطلق؛ لأنه الله جل وعلا هو الذي أخبر به، فمن علم معاني الآيات في ذلك بما فسّره السلف الصالح من دلالة الآيات وما فهموه من ذلك فإن هذا هو الحق المطلق في هذا، إذْ لا يمكن أن يجمعوا على شيء في معاني كلام الله مخالف للصواب.
كذلك ما يتعلّق بالعلوم الحياتية، العلوم الدنيوية، ما يتعلق بطبقات الأرض الجيولوجيا، أو الزراعة، أو ما يتصل بنوعية ما في البحار، أو طبقات الأرض، أو ما أشبه ذلك، ففي كلام الله جل وعلا أصول من لزمها سَلِمَ في مضايق الأنظار في مثل هذه المسائل.
وهكذا في العلوم علوم اللغة العربية فإنّ من علم التفسير أدرك العربية نحوا وأدركها من جهة المفردات وأدركها من جهة الأسلوب والأدب.
وكذلك العلوم الأخر علوم العربية الأخر مثل الصرف والاشتقاق إلى آخره.
علم السنة به يُعرف معاني القرآن، فالقرآن العظيم حجة الله على العالمين، والسنة بين له، فالدالّ هو الله جل وعلا، والدليل هو الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، والمدلول عليه هو كلام الله جل وعلا وسنة المصطفى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، ولهذا أجمع أهل السنة أن السنة مفسرة للقرآن ومبينة لمعانيه، فالحديث راجع إلى بيان القرآن العظيم، علوم السنة بلا علم القرآن والتفسير يساء فهمها.
فإذا جمع طالب العلم بين معرفة الحديث ومعرفة التفسير وما قاله أئمة السلف وقاله أئمة أهل العلم في فهم معاني كلام الله جل وعلا أصبح سائرا على مدارج طلب العلم الصحيح، بخلاف من يدرك هذا تفسيرا بلا سنة أو سنة بلا تفسير، تجد أن الخلل والنقص ظاهر في تصوره للعلم وللديانة وللقواعد الشرعية للفتوى إلى آخر ذلك.
فإذن الحاصل من هذا أنّ علم التفسير فيه كل العلوم، ولهذا نزع كل أصحاب فن من الفنون لتقرير فنهم إلى التفسير؛ بل نزع أصحاب الملل المختلفة أو الفرق المختلفة في هذه الأمة إلى التفسير لتقرير مذاهبهم، فللمعتزلة تفاسير، وللرافضة تفاسير، وللجهمية تفاسير، وللخوارج تفاسير، وهكذا في سائر الفرق كالأشاعرة والماتريدية، مع أنهم أقرب إلى السنة إلى الفرق السالفة التي ذكرنا؛ لكن لهم تفاسير ملؤوها بتقرير عقائدهم البدعية.
كذلك أهل الفقه تجد أنهم كتبوا في التفسير لتقرير مذاهبهم الفقهية، منهم من نزع إلى مذهبه الخاص، ومنهم من نزع إلى الحجة دون التقيد بمذهب. وهكذا في كثير من العلوم.
إذن فطالب العلم لابد له من العناية بكلام الله جل وعلا فوق كل عناية حفظا له وتدبرا ومعرفة وعلما بالتفسير وفهما لما اشتملت عليه الآيات من أحكام أو أخبار، فإن هذا هو الحجة التي تبقى مع طالب العلم، والله سبحانه وتعالى يحبّ من عباده الذين يفقهون كلامه «من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين» ? فَلَوْلاَ نَفَرَ مِن كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ طَآئِفَةٌ لِّيَتَفَقَّهُو  اْ فِي الدِّينِ?[التوبة:122]، هذا الدين إنما هو القرآن وما يسمعون ويرون من سنة المصطفى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، هذا هو الدين.
والعلماء على اختلاف مشاربهم من جميع أصحاب الفنون إنما هم يقرِّبون للناس وييسرون فهم دلالات النصوص، يقولون للناس: هذا معنى النص، والعالم كلما عظُم علمه بمعنى الكتاب ومعنى السنة -معنى الآي ومعنى الأحاديث- عظمت درجته، ليس العالم في الإسلام هو الذي يقول من رأيه ويقول من جهة فهمه، ليست هذه مهمة العالم في الإسلام، ولا يُحمد عالم ينزع للناس برأي مجرّد لا يعلم عليه حجة من كتاب الله جل وعلا أو من سنة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو من هدي الصحابة أو من الإجماع أو من القواعد العامة، إذا كان رأيا مجرَّدا فهذا هو الذي قال فيه علي رَضِيَ اللهُ عنْهُ فيما صح عنه في سنن أبي داوود وغيره: اتَّهموا الرأي في دين الله، ولو كان الدين بالرأي لكان مسح أسفل الخف أولى من ظاهره. لأنّ الذي يلقى الأذى هو الأسفل فهو الأحق بالتطهير، لكن جاءت السنة بأن المسح للأعلى مع أنه الذي لا يناله الأذى، فعُلم بذلك أنّ الرأي في دين الله جل وعلا لا يُحمد أهله، وتكاثرت كلمات الصحابة وكلمات التابعين والأئمة في ذم الرأي وذم أهل الرأي؛ يعني الذين يقولون القول لا يعلمون حجته، يقولون القول هكذا بالأقيسة، بالنظر، بالاستحسان، بالميزاج، وهذا لا يجوز أن يخوضه من يخاف على نفسه؛ لأنه قد يدخل في القول على الله جل وعلا بلا علم، وذنبه عظيم لأنه قرين للشرك في كتاب الله جل وعلا ?وَأَن تُشْرِكُواْ بِاللّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَن تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ?[الأعراف:33].
إذن فلا بد من الإهتمام بالتفسير.
وإذا كان كذلك فالسؤال الذي يرد في هذا المقام: كيف نهتم بالتفسير؟ كثيرون يريدون أن يهتموا بالتفسير فكيف يهتمون بالتفسير.
نقول مثلا: اقرأ تفسير ابن كثير، اقرأ تفسير ابن جرير؛ لكن هذه القراءة لمعرفة تفسير الآية؛ لكن ليست تأصيلا لطلب علم التفسير.
وإذا كان كذلك فنقول: إن طالب العلم إذا أراد أن يفقه التفسير فإن أمامه درجات ومراتب:
المرتبة الأولى 
أما الأولى فأن يعلم المفردات التي يكثر ورودها في القرآن، هناك ألفاظ يكثر مجيئها في القرآن، تتردد كثيرا، فهذه المرتبة الأولى يعلم معاني هذه المفردات.
وهذه المفردات كتبت فيها كتب، منها الكتب التي تسمى الوجوه والنظائر أو النظائر في التفسير، والوجوه والنظائر راجعة إلى الأسماء المشتركة والأسماء المتواطئة المعروفة في أصول الفقه.
فمثلا يقول في كلمة (السماء) جاءت في القرآن معناها في اللغة كذا.
السماء في اللغة معناها العلو، لقوله تعالى ?أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ ضَرَبَ اللّهُ مَثَلاً كَلِمَةً طَيِّبَةً كَشَجَرةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ أَصْلُهَا ثَابِتٌ وَفَرْعُهَا فِي السَّمَاء?[إبراهيم:24]، ولقول الشاعر في وصف فرس:
وأحمر كالديباج أما سماؤه فَرَيَّا وأما أرضه فَمُحُول
يعني أن ظهره وهو ما علا منه مليان يعني امتلأ واكتنز باللحم ليكون أثبت لمعتليه وأما أرضه وهي قوائمه فمحول يعني دقيقة لتكون أمضى في الجري.
فإذا أصلها من جهة اللغة قال: ولقد وردت السماء في القرآن بكذا معنى أما الأول فهو كذا والثاني فهو كذا والثالث إلى آخره.
وأتت مجموعة (السماوات) ومعناها في القرآن واحد وهي هذه السماوات المعروفة.
هذه الكلمات التي يكثر ورودها الأرض السماء الماء الكفر الإيمان النفاق إلى آخره، إذا ضبط تفسيرها من كتب الوجوه والنظائر.
ومن أَمْثَلِها كتاب ابن الجوزي الوجوه والنظائر، وهو مطبوع في دار الرسالة طبعة جيّدة وهي أجود من الطبعة الهندية، الطبعة الهندية فيها أغلاط كثيرة، هذا يعطيك التلخيص، وهناك كتب كثيرة في هذا الموضوع يهتم بها طالب العلم.
هذه المرتبة الأولى في طلب العلم أن تدور مع الكلمات التي يكثر ورودها في القرآن.
فإذا ضبطت هذه الكلمات التي يكثر ورودها ومعانيها فإنّك قد علمت شيئا من التفسير كمرتبة أولى.
ثم تنتقل إلى الكلمات هذه شيئا فشيئا، منها ما ورد في القرآن وله خمسة عشر تفسيرا، وهي قليلة، ومنها ما له اثنا عشرة وجها، ومنها ما له عشرة، ومنها ما له ثمانية حتى تأتي في النهاية ما له وجه واحد.
فإذا أمضيت في هذه المرتبة أدركت أن هذه الكلمات التي جاء تردادها أو كَثُر ورودها في القرآن ضبطت تفسيرها فقد أحكمت جزءا من علم التفسير.
المرتبة الثانية 
المرتبة الثانية متصلة أيضا بالمفردات، ولكنها ليست من جهة الوجوه والنظائر؛ وإنما من جهة الأصول والاشتقاق.
وهذه ينفعك فيها كتابان:
الكتاب الأول معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس، فهو إن كان معجما في اللغة؛ لكن من جهة الأصل أصل المعنى الذي تدور عليه الكلمة قد أجاد فيه وأفاد.
فتبحث معنى الكلمة في معجم مقاييس اللغة، لذلك فالقرطبي مثلا أكثر من الرجوع إلى معجم مقاييس اللغة مما يؤصله من المعاني في التفسير.
والكتاب الثاني كتاب المفردات للراغب الأصفهاني، والمفردات مرتب وطُبع في مجلد واحد طبعة جيدة؛ بل طبعة ممتازة جدا، ولكن الراغب الأصفهاني متكلم أشعري، وله تفسير كبير هو لم يطبع منه إلا بعض مقدمة أو بعض السور؛ لكن من جهة معاني الكلمات واستعمالاتها في القرآن فإن فيه فوائد كثيرة، وخاصة في لطائف استخدام الألفاظ، كتاب الراغب تنتبه إلى أشعريته في التعريفات، إذا أتى يعرّف شيئا يعرّف كلمة يحد حدا، فهنا الحد تبع للتصور، وما حد إلا بعد التصور، ولهذا تقف عند حدوده وتعريفاته فلا تأخذ بها، ولكن إن فسر من جهة اللغة واستدل هذا مأمون عليه، وذلك راجع إلى لغوية بحتة.
الكتاب الثالث عمدة الحفاظ للسَّنين الحلبي وقد طبع سابقا في مجلدة واحدة، وطبع أخيرا مع شيء من التحقيق طبعة لا بأس بها في أربعة أجزاء لطيفة.
هذا في المفردات من حيث هِيه. 
إذا انتهيت من هذه الكتب، هناك كتب معاصرة تفيد في هذا، ومن أمثلها من جهة الكليات -كليات المعاني والاستعمال- كتاب معجم ألفاظ القرآن الكريم الذي أصدرته أظنّ الهيئة العامة للكتاب في مصر أو المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية في مصر أو ما أشبه ذلك، المهم معجم ألفاظ القرآن الكريم طبع في مجلدين.

المرتبة الثالثة 
المرتبة الثالثة في معرفة التفاسير أو الدخول في علم التفسير: أن ترتِّب مراجعتك في التفسير لمعرفة معنى الآية، وهذا ينبني على فهم التفاسير.
وكان لي محاضرة بعنوان مناهج المفسرين ربّما بعضكم سمعها، لا نطيل بتفصيل مدارس المفسرين ومناهج المفسرين وخصائص كل كتاب في التفسير تدخلها داخل هذه المرتبة؛ لأنك قبل أن تُطالع كتاب التفسير لابد أن تعرف منهجه، وهل مثلا من مدرسة التفسير بالرأي أم من مدرسة التفسير بالأثر؟ ما خصائصه؟ مميزاته؟ منهجه؟ قبل الدخول في التفسير إذا عرفته أحسنت استعماله.
لأن كتب التفسير جميعا لا تخلو من حالين: حال إجادة وحال ضعف، يأتي في آيات يجوّد الكلام، وفي آيات تبحث تفسيرها لا تجد، تجد أنه أسرع فلم يذكر شيئا.
وهذه راجعة إلى ضعف الإنسان من جهة، وإلى أن القرآن غالب لا مغلوب، على كثرة التفاسير لا يُغني تفسير عن تفسير، إلا أن يكون تفسير قد أختصر من تفسير آخر حرفيا؛ لكن الكتب التي ألفت على استقلال لا يغني بعضها عن بعض؛ لأن المفسر نجد أنه نشِط في موضع الآخر لم ينشط فيه، وهذه أنا جريته كثيرا وتعدد التفاسير يخدم في هذا.
ابن جرير وابن كثير، تجد ابن جرير في مواضع تكلم بكلام تستغرب كيف يميل إلى هذا الضعيف أو يقول به أو يرجحه، تجد أن ابن كثير يأتي فيردّ عليه في هذا الموضع ويطيل. أو هناك تجد أن كلامه في التفسير قليل على آية وتجد أن ابن كثير أطال النفس فيها.
وهكذا، إذا دخلت مدرسة التفسير الرأي يعني بالاجتهاد والاستنباط، وقد فصلنا بين الرأي المحمود والرأي المذموم وأن ما كان بالرأي المحمود يعني بالاجتهاد والاستنباط مع اكتمال الآلات فإنه لا بأس بذلك، تجد أن المفسرين بالرأي؛ يعني بالاجتهاد والاستنباط بعضهم يجيد في مكان ويَقل في مكان.
هنا في هذه المرتبة إذا عرفت مناهج المفسرين فأول ما ترجع إليه في كتب التفسير التفاسير الأُوَل يعني تتسلسل مع التفسير في المراجعة فيما أشكل على حَسَب الزمان، على حسب وفيّات المؤلفين.
فإذا أمكن أولا أن تطالع صحيفة علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس، فهذا أمثل ما يكون أول ما تراجع.
تراجع معلقات البخاري في التفسير عن ابن عباس وعن مجاهد وعن أصحاب ابن عباس أو عن ابن مسعود إلى آخر المشتهرين بالتفسير من الصحابة والتابعين فهذا أمثل.
ثم تنتقل إلى التفاسير المسندة تفسير عبد الرزاق، تفسير ابن أبي حاتم فيما وجد منه، تفسير ابن جرير ثم تسلسل مع الزمن.
هذا التسلل ليس الغرض منه أن تأخذ النتيجة، وإنما الغرض منه أن تتدرب على معرفة التفسير؛ لأن المفسِّر الذي أخذ عن من قبله وأورد كلام من قبله مع شيء من التصرّف أو أخذه وعبّر عنه، فأنت بمطالعتك لكلام الأول تعرف كيف تصرّف العالم المتأخر من علماء السلف -كابن جرير مثلا في عمله مع من قبله أو ابن كثير في عمله مع من قبله- كيف تصرفوا في كلام من قبلهم وصاغوه، فيُقيم لطالب العلم دُربة عملية في معرفة كيف يصوغ التفسير بصياغة أهل العلم.
لأننا وجدنا أن التفسير خَاضَ فيه الناس بما يُسمى المِزَاج، يعني هكذا هو خطر في باله هذا معنى الآية، هذا ظاهر الآية ولم يتدرب على هذا وليس من أهله، ولم يعانِ التفسير ويعانِ كاب التفسير حتى يكون عنده ما يقربه من فهم المعاني، وهذا لاشك أنّه يدخل في قوله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلاَمُ «من قال في القرآن برأيه فقد أخطأ وإنْ أصاب» حتى ولو أصاب فإنه لم يصب عن علم وإنما أصاب اتفاقا، فقد أخطأ إذْ تجرأ على التفسير دون علم، وإن أصاب فلم يصب عن علم وبينة وحجة، ليس عنده ملكة في العلوم الشرعية العقيدة والفقه والحديث إلى آخره، ليس عنده ملكة في العربية، فمن أين أتاه الصواب؟ يكون أتاه الصواب اتفاقا، فإنه أخطأ وإن أصاب، حتى لا يتجرأ على ذلك ترتيب التفاسير في المراجعة كتعلم، هذا الآن منهج تعلم التفسير ليس منهج مراجعة لتفسير آية، تريد ترجع لتفسير آية أشكلت عليك راجع أحد التفاسير وينحلّ المعنى، ولكن تتعلم التفسير يكون بهذه الطريقة.
تمشي مع كتب التفسير بالأثر حتى تقف عند نهايتها.
تأتي إلى مدرسة التفسير بالاجتهاد بالرأي، ابتدأ هذه المدرسة من علماء الأثر ابن جرير، وأورد في تفسيره ما تفق في كتب من قبله مما يتعلق بتفسير القرآن؛ لذلك ابن جرير رحمه الله يُعدّ أول من خلط بين علوم التفسير بالأثر وعلوم التفسير بالرأي والاستنباط، تجد في تفسيره الأحاديث والآثار عن الصحابة والتابعين، وتجد فيها مباحث اللغة العربية، مباحث العقيدة، الرد على المخالفين، الرد على الملحدين، الرد على المبتدعة في الصفات، تجد فيه ما يخلط هذا وهذا، بخلاف ما لو رأيت: تفسير مثلا عبد الرزاق، تفسير الإمام أحمد في القطع التي نقلها ابن القيم وغيره عنه، تفسيره ابن أبي حاتم، تفسير ابن عبد بن حميد فيما وجد منه، إلى آخر التفاسير بالأثر، تجد أنها تفاسير أثرية محضة لم تخلط بالأثر اجتهادا؛ لكن ابن جرير خلط هذا وهذا.
فمنه تنطلق إلى رؤية عالم إمام سني سلفي في إدخال علوم الاجتهاد وعلوم العربية وعلوم الفقه والرد على المخالفين في التفسير كيف انضبط وكيف رد وما تفرع بعده.
هنا تأتي إلى من بعده وترى كيف توسعوا في تفسير الآية، فإذا رأيت علمه كيف أدخل علوما أخر لا صلة لها بالآية في تفسير الآية، تعرف مواطن الإجادة ومواطن الزلل، فيكون عندك علم بالتفسير بمدرستيه مدرسة التفسير بالأثر ومدرسة التفسير بالرأي.

المرتبة الرابعة 
التفسير -وهذه المرتبة الرابعة- فيه مواضع مشكلة أشكلت على كثير من العلماء بل على أكثر العلماء؛ بل قال فيها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لا تكاد تجد في التفاسير منها قولا صحيحا، وهذه مضايق لطالب العلم كبيرة، ولا زالت مضايق إلى الآن.
شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كتب مجلدة في ذلك طُبعت في مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية، وهي موجودة في نسخة خطية، عندي منها صورة في بعض المكاتب أوربا كانت بعنوان: تفسير آي من القرآن أشكلت. وهذا العنوان منتزع من مقدمة شيخ الإسلام، وذكر فيها شيخ الإسلام بالمقدمة أن هناك آيات في القرآن أشكلت على أهل العلم فلا تجد فيها قولا صحيحا. طبعا هذا تفهمه مع فهمك لقواعد أو لأصول التفسير، لا تجد فيها قولا صحيحا لأن السلف ما تكلموا فيها مثلا، لو كان للسلف لو كان لهم كلام فيها لكان حجة في هذا الباب -نعني بالسلف الصحابة- أما التابعون فقولهم ليس حجة يجب المصير إليها في التفسير؛ ولكن يحسن المصير إليها فيما كان من جهة فهم القرآن والاستنباط، هذه المواضع التي أشكلت تدرك الصواب فيها بعد مراجعة التفاسير.
إذا أدركت الخطوات السابقة عرفتها عرفت الصواب، عرفت كيف أشكلت ولم؟ وحجة شيخ الإسلام حينما دخل في هذه المضايق ورجح ما رجح في تلك الآيات.
الذي يجب على طالب العلم بالتفسير أن:
أولا: يتجرأ على التفسير.
الثاني: أن يعلم أنّ التفسير هو تفسير هو تفسير كلام الحق جل وعلا، وهذا صاحب العقيدة يكون معه في قلبه هيبة إذا أراد أن يدخل هذا الميدان؛ لأنك تدخل لبيان معاني كلام الله جل وعلا، طالب العلم إذا أراد أن يشرح متن من المتون أعدّ له العدة وخاف وأصابه ما أصابه؛ لأنه كلام العلماء فكيف يُتجرأ على كلام الحق جل وعلا على كلام الله بالتفسير، وهو لم تكمل عنده الآلة لم يعلم كلام أهل العلم فيه، لم يكن عنده دربة لم يطلب العلم بالتفسير طلبا صحيحا.
الثالث: أن يتبرأ من العهدة ما أمكن بالإحالة على قول العلماء المأمونين بالتفسير قد الإمكان لا تأتي أنت بشيء ولا ترجح شيئا، قال العلماء هكذا، قال الإمام أحمد هكذا، قال ابن عباس رَضِيَ اللهُ عنْهُ هكذا، قال علي رَضِيَ اللهُ عنْهُ كيت وكيت، وهذا هو ما يكون لك من جهتك، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كذا، قال ابن جرير كذا، رجح ابن جرير كذا، ابن كثير وافقه على ذلك.
المرتبة الخامسة والأخيرة 
المرتبة الأخيرة في التفسير في العلم بالتفسير أن التفسير هداية للناس، والقرآن أنزل ليكون هاديا للناس ?إِنَّ هَـذَا الْقُرْآنَ يِهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ?[الإسراء:9]، فالقرآن ما نزل ليكون ميدانا لتقرير علوم نظرية أو علوم فرعية إنما نزل القرآن لهداية الناس بإصلاح الناس جميعا، القرآن نزل للعلم بالله جل وعلا، والعلم بما يحبه جل وعلا ويرضاه وما يسخطه سبحانه ويأباه، لعلم بالتوحيد توحيده سبحانه العلم، بالأحكام وما يتصل بذلك من أخبار الماضين ومستقبل الماضين والأحياء، والأمثال والعبر التي تصلح نفس الإنسان.
إذا كان كذلك فليُعلم أن القرآن حجة الله جل وعلا إلى قيام الساعة.
وإذا كان كذلك فهو هداية للناس إلى قيام الساعة.
وإذا كان كذلك فطالب العلم بالتفسير يجعل كلامه وتفسيره يناسب الزّمن الذي يعيش فيه، أما ممارسة الهوايات في العلوم فهذا يؤجر صاحبه عليه بحسب نيته؛ لكن ليس هو الغرض من علم التفسير، الغرض من طلب علم التفسير أن تتعلم هذا العلم لتهدي الناس بالقرآن.
ولهذا قال شيخ الإسلام في موضع كل داع أو مبلّغ أو هاد لا يهدي الناس بكلام الله جل وعلا وكلام رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فإنه مقصِّر. أو كما قال؛ يعني أن كلّ هداية انطلاقها من كلام الله جل وعلا وكلام رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؛ لأنّ السنة مبينة للقرآن والقرآن أُنزل للهداية وهما الحق الذي لا يعتريه نقص، وإذا كان الأمر على هذا فإن طالب العلم بالتفسير إذا ضبط المراتب السابقة ينطلق بالتفسير بما يناسب الزمن الذي يعيش فيه؛ لكن بالعلم لا بالجهل؛ لأن أناسا وعظوا ودعوا بالتفسير لكنهم عن جهل فوقعوا في استدلالات باطلة وبعضها ربما كان مكفرا من جهة نزعه لشيء لم يُقل به البتة، ومن جهة أنه غلط في فهم الآية أصلا فقلب الأمر، وربما أني أعرف بعض الأشياء في هذا.
إذن فطالب العلم بالتفسير إذا طلب هذا العلم وأحسنه فإن الغرض منه هداية الناس بالقرآن، وهذا يُلحظ من جهتين:
الجهة الأولى: أن الحق في التفسير واضح منته لا يظنّن ظان أنه سيخرج تفسيرا لم يعهد عن الأولين، هذا أمر مقطوع به؛ لأن الحق في هذه الأمة باقٍ، ولا يجوز أن يخلو زمن من الحق في مسألة من المسائل؛ بل إن قول القائل إن هذه الآية لم يفهمها المتقدمون جميعا. هذا لاشك أنه باطل من القول؛ بل إن قال: إنهم أجمعوا على الخطأ فيها أيضا هذا باطل من القول؛ لكن إن قال مثل ما قال شيخ الإسلام أشكلت على كثير من العلماء، أشكل على كثير أو الأكثر من العلماء؛ بل لا تكاد تجد في التفاسير على كثرتها القول الصواب فيها فيكون هذا من جهة التحقيق والعلو الذي يناسب شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله وأمثاله.
وأما نحن ومن على شاكلتنا فإنما قصارى جهد في الجهة الأولى هذه أن ننزع إلى فهم ما قاله العلماء فيمن قبلنا، نفهم ما قالوه إذا فهمنا ما قالوه، فتأتي الجهة الثانية أن تعبر عما قالوه بما يناسب الزمن، وهذا هو الذي جعل بعض الناس يخلط في مسألة تبليغ القرآن أو عرض التفسير، سواء في خطبة أو دعوة أو في محاضرة أو في كتاب أو في قصة إلى آخره، فينزع من جهة تحبيب الناس أو هداية الناس لا على ركون إلى علم صحيح، وهذا له أمثلة وربما تعلمون من ذلك أمثلة.
... أما الحق في نفسه فهو واضح منتهٍ، فأنت إذا عرضتَ الحق الواضح الذي أدركت عليه أو أدركته عمّن قبلك يعني من أهل العلم وقفت عليه بدليله وظهور حجته فعرضته للناس هذا هو الذي عليك، وهذا يختلف باختلاف الناس، ربما يكون عند فلان مثلا ضَعف في التعبير عن ما فهمه من التفسير، وعند الآخر سَيَلان في الذهن وفي التعبير وعن ما فهم من كلام أهل العلم فأثّر على الناس بالناس بالتفسير ما لم يؤثِّر الآخر هذا راجع إلى أسلوب نقل هداية القرآن.
ولهذا التصنيف في التفسير إذا لم يكن الغرض منه هداية الناس بالقرآن فلا حاجة لنا بالتفاسير، التفاسير منتهية، إذا كان الغرض منه هداية الناس بالقرآن، يوضح العقيدة الصحيحة من خلال القرآن، يوضح السلوك، الإيمان، يزكي النفس، يبين الأمثال التي في القرآن، القصص بأسلوب يناسب العصر ويناسب الناس، فإن هذا هو المطلوب، وهذه آخر مرتبة، وليست أول مرتبة، بعد أن يمشي في المراتب تلك بعد ذلك يكون عندنا من يؤثر في الناس بالقرآن، وهذا هو الذي نحتاجه؛ لأن هداية الناس بالقرآن يخضع لها الجميع.
وما أجمل قول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله وهو في سجنه رحمه الله تعالى في آخر حياته إذ قال: ندمتُ على أني لم أجعل حياتي كلها في تفسير القرآن. لأن تفسير القرآن بمكن أن تدخل فيه جميع أنواع الهداية للناس واحتجاج المحتج عليك يكون ضعيفا، ذكرت معنى الآية بكلام أهل العلم، هذا معنى الآية وهذا كلام أهل العلم، إذا كان أنه يعترض يعترض على التفاسير، إذا كان يَعترض يعترض على الأئمة، ابن جرير رحمه أهل أجمعت الأمة على أنه إمام المفسرين حتى أصحاب البدع من الأشاعرة أجمعوا على أنه هو إمام المفسرين.
فإذن الهدايات كلها بأنواعها؛ يعني هداية الناس في أفرادهم في مجتمعاتهم هداية الأسر راجعة إلى هداية القرآن، فمن وُفق لفهم التفسير وعرضه عرضا صحيحا على الناس بالحجة والبيان فإنه يكون قد أوتي خيرا كثيرا.
هذه المراتب اجتهادية من واقع التجربة، وليست علما تأصيليا مطلقا، وإنما هي بداية في تأصيل علم التفسير؛ لأن علم التفسير لم يكتب فيه، لا في أصوله، أصول التفسير كتابة جيدة، ولا في مناهج المفسرين بعامة كتابة جيدة، ولا في مراتب أخذ العلم ومنهجية أخذ العلم.
فهي إذن خطوة، والذي ينبغي لطلاب العلم -كما ابتدأنا الحديث أن نختمه- الذي ينبغي على طلاب العلم أن يعتنوا كثيرا من معرفة معاني كلام الله جل وعلا فإنه والحق المطلق في جميع ما اشتمل عليه، فكل هداية وصواب ستجدها إن شاء الله تعالى في القرآن، إمّا على التفصيل وإما على الإجمال.
اللهم نوِّر قلوبنا بالقرآن واجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور أبصارنا وجلاء همومنا وغُمومنا.
اللهم ذكرنا منه ما نسينا وعلمنا منه ما جهلنا ومن عليه بتلاوته على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا.
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد.
[الأسئلة]
أجيب على هذه الأسئلة فقط الخمسة.
س1/ ورد في قولك ?الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ?[يس:65] الآية في سورة يس، وورد في سورة النور أن الأفواه تشهد فكيف الجمع؟
ج/ هذا السؤال قديم سئل عنه ابن عباس رَضِيَ اللهُ عنْهُ في أمثال ما في القرآن من أنه في مكان في القيامة يلقون المعاذير وفي مكان لا يقبل منهم معذرة إلى آخره، فكلام السلف فيها خاصة ابن عباس وهو الحق أن ذلك يختلف باختلاف المقامات يوم القيامة، يوم القيامة يوم طويل خمسين ألف سنة، يختلف باختلاف المقامات، ففي آية ذكر حال وفي آية أخرى ذكرت حالة أخرى.
س2/ وردت في هود أن شعيبا أخ لقومه وفي سورة الشعراء أنه ليس بأخ لهم؟
ج/ لا، ما فيه الشعراء ليس فيه أنه ليس أخا لهم؛ ولكن لم يذكر أخوته كغيره، النفي هذا يحتاج إلى تنبيه.
والأخوة المقصود، المقصود بها أخوة القبيلة أخوة النسب يعني بالقبيلة أخوة العِرْق لا أخوة الدين ولا أخوّة الأب.
س3/ ما رأيكم في قول الصاوي في حاشيته على الجلالين الأخذ بظواهر الكتاب والسنة من أصول الكفر، وقوله في آية فاطر ?أَفَمَن زُيِّنَ لَهُ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ فَرَآهُ حَسَنًا?[محمد:8]، قال نزلت في جماعة بأرض الحجاز يقال لهم الوهّابية؟
ج/ معروف الصاوي في كلامه هذا.
والكلمة هذه الأولى (الأخذ بظواهر الكتاب والسنة من أصول الكفر ومنع الاجتهاد) ردّ عليها الشنقيطي رحمه الله في تفسيره عند آية سورة محمد ?أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا?[محمد:24]، بحث بحثا طويلا رد فيه على الصاوي بتفصيل في مسألة الاجتهاد وضوابطه إلى آخره والأخذ بالظاهر، وأُفردت برسالة تلك بعنوان الاجتهاد والتقليد أظن فيرجع إليها.
وأما قوله إنه ظهر في الحجاز الوهابية، هو أخذ ما قيل له عن الدعوة.
وآفة الناس جميعا -إلا من رحم الله- أنهم يصدِّقون ما يقال لهم من الشر، أما الخير ففيه نظر، إذا قيل شيء فيه عيب فالأصل أنه صحيح فيمشون به، وأما الخير لا.
ولهذا نذكِّر بأصل عظيم من أصول هدي السلف أن الكلام يُفهم بمحمله الحقيقي لا بمحمله النفسي، وهذا التعبير مأخوذ من قول عمر رَضِيَ اللهُ عنْهُ فيما رواه الإمام أحمد في كتاب الزهد ورواه غيره أيضا قال رضي الله عنه: لا تظننّ بكلمة خرجت من أخيك سوء وأن تجد لها في الخير محملا.
وكذلك الأفعال؛ لأن الاحتمالات كثيرة، احتمالات القول كثيرة، وقد يكون يخطئ في العبير ولكنه ما عنى المعنى الفاسد، إذا وجدت لها في الخير محملا، فالأصل في للمسدّد الأصل فيمن ظاهره السّلامة أنه لا يُحمل كلامه على سوء، إلا إذا كانت قامت قرينة بينة واضحة فهذا من الظن الذي عُذِرْنا بالأخذ به لقوله ?اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ?[الحجرات:12]، قال العلماء: جعل بعض الظن إثم وهو ما لم تدعمه البينة والحجة.
أما الكلمة التي تجد لها في الخير محملا فاحملها على الخير، والمفسر للكلام تارة يفسر يفسر يفهم كلام الناس على مراده هو، وهذه من مصايب التحليلات التي نسمعها سمعناها في الماضي والحضر إما لكلام أهل العلم المتقدمين أو السابقين وإما لكلام أهل العلم الحاضرين أو لكمات المؤلفين إلى آخره.
فتجد أن الكلمة تحتمل فيحملها على محمل دليله النفسي دليله فهمه النفسي لا دليله في الكلام على هذا الفهم، يقول هذا الكلام يحتمل كذا ويحتمل كذا. ولهذا تجد أن أهل العلم المحققين تجد حتى مع أعدائهم، تجدها في ردود شيخ الإسلام وردود أهل العلم حتى مع النصارى، في الجواب الصحيح تجد، إن أراد هذا الكلام يحتمل وجهين الوجه الأول هو كذا الثاني كذا إن أراد الأول فهذا صواب وإن أراد الثاني فهذا باطل لأنه كذا.
أما أن يحمل كلام من ظاهره السلامة على معنى فاسد ويلزم به فإنّ هذا مما لا يجوز شرعا –أنا ما أدري أوش الذي خلانا ندخل في هذا البحث- نعم، في كلام الصاوي أخذ ما قيل له وهذا أخذ ما قيل له عن الدعوة فأخذ يردد الشر في بلده وانتشر، وهكذا كل من أتى للحج أصل أعداء الدعوة أكثر ما نشروا السمعة السيئة في الحج، تأتي الأفواج ويجتمعون عند المشايخ والمفتين هناك ليحذرونهم: خرج في جهتنا أناس يقال لهم وهابية هؤلاء يكفرون وهؤلاء يقول من لم يهاجر إلينا ومحمد بن عبد الوهاب يدعي النبوة وأباح لنفسه كل نساء أهل الدرعية إلى آخره.
مثل ما قال أحمد زيني في أول كتابه في الرد على الوهابية قاتله الله يقول: والظاهر من حال محمد بن عبد الوهاب أنه يدّعي النبوة وكان يأمر بحلق رؤوس من اتبعه ولم يكن يختص –الكلمة الأخيرة تحتاج إلى مراجعة يعني من جهة لفظها- ولم يكن يختص بعدد من النساء. -والشيخ محمد أصلا ما بلغ الحد الشرعي له في الزواج أربع فضلا أن يزيد عن ذلك- وقد روي عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال: يخرج في ثاني عشر قرنا من الزمان رجل في المشرق لا يزال يلعق براثنه هيئته كهيئة الثور يحدث فتنة يعتز فيها الأسافل والرّذل تتجارى بهم الأهواء إلى آخره. قال وهذا الحديث في محمد بن عبد الوهاب إن لم يعرف من خرجه؛ لكن شواهد الصحة هو الذي وضعه أو شيخه.
هذا الكتاب كله افتراءات على الشيخ محمد وعلى الدعوة، كان يسلّمه مفتي مكة الذي هو أحمد زيني دحلان لكل وفد يأتي لمكة يسلم له نسخة اذهبوا به إلى بلادكم فأصبحت سمعة الوهابية بهذا السبب.
سمعة الشيخ محمد بن عبد والوهاب والدعوة بهذا السبب أن الوفود التي تأتي للحج يعطونهم رسائل ألفوها وكذبوا فيها على الدعوة وأصبحوا نسأل الله العافية أئمة يدعون إلى النار.
ففعل الصاوي من جنس هذه الأفعال، والذي ينبغي حقيقة على كل طالب علم وقلتها مرارا في ما مضى من الزمن ولا أزال أقولها أن طالب العلم يتحرّى في لفظه يتحرى في لفظه لا يستعمل ألفاظا ليست له عليها برهان، لا ينساق مع هواه؛ لأن هواك الذي بين جنبيك، هذا أنت ممتحن به مبتلى به هل تسير معه أو تحكم الكتاب والسنة عليه، لك رغبات تحمس أو رغبة سواء في الاتجاه هذا أو الاتجاه هذا أو في أي اتجاه، إذا لم تحكم النص على هواك فلم تخرج من التَّبِعة، لازلت مذنبا؛ لأن هذا من أعظم ما يبتلى به المرء أن يكون له هوى هل يحكم الكتاب والسنة مع هواه أو يسير على وفق شهوته ووفقه رأيه، والله هذا يقول كذا ما دليلك الدليل شوف كلام محتمل، الكلام هذا حق، هذا الكلام محتمل، يحتمل أن يكون كذا فإن كان المراد هذا فهو لا شك أنه أخطأ وإن كان المراد الثاني فهو مصيب.
هنا ينبغي على المتكلم أيضا أن يحرص قدر الإمكان أن يكون كلمات خاصة في مواطن الشبه وفي مواطن المزلّة أن يكون كلمة لها احتمالات كثيرة، حتى لا يوقع الناس في حرج؛ لأن الكلام كلّما كان واضحا كان أسلم للناس من الغيبة ومن الفهم السيئ له ومن تعدد المشارب، خاصة إذا كان مشار إليه أو من متبوع فإن الكلام إذا كان محتملا يفرق مباشرة، فيحرص قدر الإمكان فإن أصدر كلاما محتملا، فقد بذل جهده في أن يزيل الإشكال عن المستمع فلا ذنب عليه؛ لأن المقصر يكون المتلقي والله جل وعلا جعل في كلامه متشابها للابتلاء فضلت به الخوارج، الخوارج ضلت والفرق الضالة ضلت بكلام الله جل وعلا، إذ استدلوا ببعض كلام الله جل وعلا استدلالا خاطئا وما أخذوا بعض الكلام مع بعض آخر.
كذلك ضلت طوائف من المرجئة وغيرهم في فهم نصوص السنة من قال: لا إله إلا أهل دخل الجنة فضلوا من هذا الباب.
فإذن إذا كان الكلام من هذا الباب فيه احتمال أو بُيِّن في موضع آخر فيجب أن يسار إلى فهم الكلام بمجموعه.
فإذن المتحدث عليه واجب والمتلقي عليه واجب، المتحدث عليه أن يتقي الله في كلامه وليس المهم أن تتكلم المهم أن تتكلم بصواب، تكون أنت حين تكلمت برّأت نفسك من العهدة؛ يعني قلت كلام لا تندم عليه بعد ذلك هذا واحد، والكلام ما فيه فائدة إلا إذا كان في الخير ?لاَّ خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِّن نَّجْوَاهُمْ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ? معروف يعني في الشريعة ?أَوْ إِصْلاَحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ?[النساء:114]، المتحدث هذا ما يجب عليه.
المتلقي يأخذ بوصية عمر: لا تظنن بكلمة خرجت من أخيك سوءا وأنت تجد لها في الخير محملا.
كذلك في التصرفات، النبي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلاَمُ كان معتكفا وانقلبت معه صفية رآه رجلان فسارع بقوله «على رسلكما إنها صفية» مع أن الناظر له عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلاَمُ سيقول: يحتمل أن تكون امرأته ويحتمل أن لا تكون امرأته. هذا من جهة الاحتمال العقلي. مع أن الواجب شرعا أن يُنزه النبي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلاَمُ عن مثل هذا الزّل؛ ولكن الشيطان قد يدخل ويأتي الخاطر، ولهذا قال «على رسلكما إنها صفية» فتعجبا فقال «إن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم» لهذا الواحد يبتعد عن مواطن الشبه لكن من رآه حمله على الخير؛ لأن الاحتمالات كثيرة، مثل رآه مثلا مع امرأة وضعها غريب، ربما أنها كذا ربما أنها كذا، فإذن تحمله على الخير.
بعض الناس وخاصة من الشباب يعني لا يكتم ما يراه من السوء، وهذا لا يجوز أن تنشر ما رأيته، كلنا مذنب كلنا خطّاء، هذا يحصل منه غفلة، هذا يحصل منه ذنب أو من أهلك أو من جيرانك فإذا رأيت سوءا فنشرته، فهذا لاشك أنه من المحرم لأن حفظ عورة المسلم واجبة وترك للأفضلية في ستر المسلم؛ لأن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صح عليه أنه قال «من ستر مسلما في الدنيا ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة» ورحل لهذا الحديث شهر رحل أحد الصحابة لطلب هذا الحديث شهرا كاملا «من ستر مسلما في الدنيا ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة» وهذا يدخل فيه ستر الأقوال، قول ما أحد يعرفه راح نشره في جريدة مثلا من ثلاثين أربعين سنة ما أحد يعرفه راح نشره والقول وكذا انتهى القول أو هذا كان يوما من الأيام، كان يحضر حفلات غناء أو خلاص انتهى هذا، إذا كان هذا انتهى، الناس ما يعلمون هذا فلماذا يأتي آت وينشر مثل هذا لاشك أن هذا من القصور.
فالواجب إذن أن يحاسب الإنسان نفسه، والمسألة عظيمة مسألة الأقوال التي تسمع والتصرفات التي ترى ما رأيت من خير تنشره، واثني على صاحبه ينتشر الخير بعض الناس يجرئ الناس ويجرئ بعضه بعضا، هذا بفعل الخير وهذا يفعل الخير الناس يحبون الخير، إذا نشرت الشر هذا والله فعل وذلك فعل وراح وسووا كذا، انتشر الشر الناس يتساهل عندها، لذلك نجد مثلا بعض الشباب أو بعض الناس العامة إذا جلسوا تحدثوا بالشرور، هذه يخرجونها في قالَب التأسي على الوضع وفساد والوقت؛ لكن هو يفسد من حيث لا يشعر لهذا من قال كما ثبت في الحديث من قال «هلك الناس فهو أهلَكهم» يعني إذْ قال هلك فهو سعى في إهلاكهم ومن قال «فسد الناس فهو أفسدهم» لأنه هو سعى في ذلك هو ما شاء الله خلاص سهل الشر فالواجب أن ننشر الخير وما رأينا من شر أو سمعناه أو من أمر ولو كان يقينيا فإننا نطمره ونستر المسلم؛ لأن هذا في عامة الناس، أما أهل الحسبة وأهل الاختصاص فهذا لهم أحكام خاصة.
والكلام المحتمل احمله من المؤمن المسدَّد الذي لم تعهد ريبة ولا عقيدة فاسدة احمله على المحمل الحسن إذا كان ذا احتمالين، فتجد في ذلك بردا وطمأنينة وسلاما، ومن وليس في قلبه غش ولا غل لمسلم فإنه حري أن يكون مثل صاحب النبي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلاَمُ الذي قال له: ما أعمل إلا أني لا أبيت وفي قلبي غش لمسلم. ما يبيت يخطط على أحد أو يحمل على أحد، يعمل بالأمر الشرعي في هواه، يحكمه على نفسه، يحكمه على رأيه على قوله على عمله على كتابته وفي هذا منجاة.
ولو أخذ بها الناس لسلموا من فتن مضت، ونرجو أن يأخذوا بها حتى يسلموا من فتن قد تُقبل فالشيطان يرضى فينا بالتحريش فيما بيننا.
أسأل الله جل وعلا أن يبلغني وإياكم رضوانه وأن يحكمنا بكتابه وسنة نبيه عَلَيْهِ الصَّلاَةُ والسَّلاَمُ على أعمالنا وأقوالنا وأهوائنا.
اللهم اجعلنا ممن هواه تبعا لما جئت به وآخر دعواي أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## فؤادأحمد

لكن هنالك خطأ في كلمة وردت في النص 
عند قوله 
أولا : لا يتجرأ على التفسير 
بدلا من يتأجر على التفسير والعياذ بالله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أبو جنان بن عبد العزيز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
إخوتي الكرام وفقني الله وإياكم لما فيه خير ..
بحثت طويلاً عن هذا الشريط فلم أجده إلا مفرغاً، وأنا متأكد أن هذا الدرس مندرج في شرح من الشروح المطولة للشيخ، لكن لم أنشط للبحث فيها بشكل جيد، فهل من أخ يتكرم علينا به؟ وهل من أمل في إيجاده؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً ..

----------

